# MAC Modifiers QS, G8 and G9



## diane1217 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all,
Would someone please be so kind as to offer some assistance regarding Medicare and use of the QS, G8 and G9 modifiers to use for MAC anesthesia? I have read the Palmetto/CMS guidelines over and over and over, each different coder here each has their own different interpretation as to the proper usage of each modifier with the 25 MAC codes, and the "special" 6 codes of 00100, 00160, 00300, 00400, 00532, 00920. Also, is the use of comorbidity dx's required at any time with these modifiers?  This is for personally performed cases - no CRNA's.  I appreciate ANY input.
Thanks so very much!
Diane


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 26, 2008)

See my response under your Modifier thread.

Julie, CPC


----------

